# The secret lives of shrimp



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=1930321

(not guaranteed to be safe for work)


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

We shoot looters


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

lol...nice photoshop skills. Those look like the shrimp I ate yesterday...


----------

